# What sets the mood for you??



## ChubbieOwl (Nov 19, 2011)

As many of the men here have stated, it's not always safe to assume that every man is ready to go all day, every day. What are some ways that a woman can set a nice romantic mood for a man? 
One time I tired to surprise my husband with some sexy lingerie, but it just turned out being awkward and it kind of made him nervous for some reason LOL. He seems be more turned on by a little more subtlety, like a low cut shirt.


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

A low cut t-shirt arrouses the more primitive sexual urges we have, but misses the aspect of bonding during intercourse in any kind of long term relationship.

If my wife were seeking to arrouse my desire, in more than just a primitive way, she would need to do so confidently and sensually. In planning your romantic night, make sure you will be comfortable with all activities/props (lingerie, etc.). If you think we want to see red lingerie, as an example, and you come out of the room looking unsure of yourself, we wont see the lingerie, just your self doubt and that will potentially kill the mood.

Confidence = Sexy, Romantic, etc. etc.


----------



## sinnister (Dec 5, 2010)

I'll try to help even though I'm 33 going on 16 in that department.

Someone on this board once wrote something to the effect of: make him feel like a strong, powerful and potent man in the bedroom department and he'll go nuts.

I couldn't agree more. Stroke his ego and you've got him.


----------



## AppleDucklings (Mar 27, 2011)

With my exhusband, sex was good but it was when he wanted it. Sure, I tried many times to initiate sex with him. I'd wear something sexy, I'd do that thing he likes, and maybe 2 out of 5 xs he would respond to me. I usually got a "I'm too tired" or he'd yell at me for thinking about sex. He'd call me a sex maniac...funny, saying he was the one having more sex than I was....I eventually got the point where we'd only have sex if he came to me for it.
Now, with the guy I'm seeing now, he told me about a fantasy he had of a girl showing up to his house with nothing but a towel on....so I fullfilled his fantasy


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

A couple of weeks ago, I had a doctor appointment while my wife was at home on her day off.
The following text messages ensued.
Her: I have a surprise for you.
Me: What?
Her: You can see it when you get home.
Me: Is it a new motorcycle?
Her: No, but you can ride it.

When I returned home, she was in bed with some lingerie on, waiting.

On another occasion, she served me breakfast in some slinky nightie.
My breakfast was cold when I finally ate it.

My favorite thing for her to wear is a snug(not too tight) tank top and a pair of my boxers around the house.
It's sexy, but shows that she is real.
When we have the house to ourselves, she will put on her bikini and go lie in the sun in the backyard. She calls me over to oil her up and the bikini slowly disappears.
I hope this helps.


----------



## chattycathy (Aug 19, 2011)

A locked bedroom door that kids can't burst open and into the room.:smthumbup:


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Sometimes, the wind blows...or the Sun or Moon will be out...or I'll catch a whiff of oxygen in the air.


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

chattycathy said:


> A locked bedroom door that kids can't burst open and into the room.:smthumbup:


Nothing like hearing your 8 year old testing the door knob to kill the mood!!!


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

My husband gets turned on once we lay down to go to bed LOL...


----------



## SockPuppet (May 16, 2011)

nice777guy said:


> Sometimes, the wind blows...or the Sun or Moon will be out...or I'll catch a whiff of oxygen in the air.


I guess a little e can get people in the mood too.


----------

